# My udder goat, should be kidding soon?



## FarmerMack (May 26, 2009)

This is my Saanen/nubian mix doe, she pregnant and I would like a guess from those with Saanens as to when she might have her kid(s)

Unlike my pygmy goat I'm unable to feel a head or butt of the impending birth.
I've checked her tendons on a daily basis, they have yet to loosen up. so here is a rear view, she happened to be in a good position for a good look at her udders. Which look as if they are ready to exploded any day. the kid seems to have drop in the last week or so, but still no kid(s). I feel so bad for her but there is nothing i can do. I started her in on molasses water for extra carbo's and she always gets extra treats when i am giving the herd lilac leaves and such. Her udders are very sensitive as she wont even let me touch them very lightly, nor will she allow me to really feel her belly area. she used to love rubs on her sides. she looks thin even though as always she eats like a horse
Guesses anyone, not sure when my Angora had his way with her.


----------



## Bonnie_Brook_Mom (May 26, 2009)

Maybe it's a tumor!


----------



## FarmerMack (May 26, 2009)

Bonnie_Brook_Mom said:
			
		

> Maybe it's a tumor!


your funny!! 

It's not a tumor 

Farmer Mack


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (May 26, 2009)

is her udder tight?? my saanan doe's udder gets really tight before she has her baby..and really full!!


----------



## FarmerMack (May 27, 2009)

zatsenoughcritters4me said:
			
		

> is her udder tight?? my saanan doe's udder gets really tight before she has her baby..and really full!!


They do seem very tight but they have seemed very tight for at least a week now


----------



## helmstead (May 27, 2009)

It's hard to tell much from the photo, but to me her udder looks pretty empty.  I would tend to say you have a while to wait.

Her feet need trimmed, too.

Often with the larger breeds, it's hard to find the fetus.  There is a lot of room in there for them to hide.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 3, 2009)

Her udder really doesn't look that full.  SaanenxNubian is going to have a huge udder.  She might not fill until late.  Pay attention to the tail tendons, you will know right away when they loosen.

Chris


----------



## helmstead (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris, LOL, you're killing me...they're _ligaments_   Sorry, I just giggle every time I read that.


----------



## dkluzier (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a saanan/nubian mix and her udder did not fill out until after giving birth and it didn't get that large either.  Your doe's udder doesn't look tight yet.  I think it'll be awhile. 
Mine was a first-timer though and yours appears older?

The pics are hours before she birthed a single large doeling.


----------

